# Neuer Algorithmenkatalog für qualifizierte Signaturen veröffentlicht



## Newsfeed (8 Januar 2011)

Bis zum Jahr 2017 sind die durch die Bundesnetzagentur aktuell publizierten und freigegebenen Algorithmen zur Erstellung und Prüfung elektronischer Signaturen geeignet.   

Weiterlesen...


----------

